# Prosthetic leg washes up on beach



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Better than a real one I suppose&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

http://www.news4jax.com/news/23762800/detail.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Read the comments section for that article - it has puns worthy of Dr Morbius:googly:


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

*willie leg*

As Willie Nelson puts it:

On the beach again, just can't wait to get on the beach again!

Good one JT!


----------

